# Bonjour, j'ai besoin de votre aide : Assistant Bootcamp ne trouve pas mon 2e disque dur interne



## black11 (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir pour certains à tous.

Déjà merci beaucoup pour la mise à disposition de ce forum qui m'a été d'un grand secours par le passé et encore aujourd'hui.

Voilà je rencontre un problème :

J'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour l'installation de Windows 8.1
Je possède deux disques durs internes : un pour le MacOS et l'autre dédié pour le Windows.
Mais dans l'assistant bootcamp ne me propose de partitionner uniquement le disque où il y a le MacOS.

Malgré mes recherches je ne trouve rien. Tout le monde ne parle que de partitionner le disque principal MacOs...

Je suis sur un MacPro 5.1 et je suis sur le sytème High Sierra 10.13.6


En vous remerciant,
black


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

black11 a dit:


> Mais dans l'assistant bootcamp ne me propose de partitionner uniquement le disque où il y a le MacOS.
> 
> Malgré mes recherches je ne trouve rien. Tout le monde ne parle que de partitionner le disque principal MacOs...


Et pour cause, Assistant Boot Camp dans son protocole d'installation refusera une installation autre que dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné. Il n'est pas possible via Assistant Boot Camp de faire autrement, toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## black11 (3 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et pour cause, Assistant Boot Camp dans son protocole d'installation refusera une installation autre que dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné. Il n'est pas possible via Assistant Boot Camp de faire autrement, toute autre tentative échouera.



Je ne comprend absolument pas. ça fait 4 ans que j'effectue cela avec un windows 7 et ce depuis Yosemite, j'ai toujours eu le choix de sélectionner un 2e disque interne vierge lorsqu'il y en a un. Maintenant c'est la première fois que je fais une installation de Windows 8.1 sur High Sierra ( la manip fonctionnait sur El Capitain ) et je n'y ai pas accès.

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2018)

C'est très étonnant, sinon par curiosité si tu as encore ta version de Windows 7 et que tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, je serais curieux de voir une copie écran au moment ou tu dois choisir ton autre disque dur ? Par défaut Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas de choisir un disque dur externe.

De plus, Windows 8,1 est une version pas très aboutie à l'instar de Windows 10. Mais est-ce que ton Mac peut installer cette version 8,1... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201457

Il serait intéressant de faire une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac, histoire de connaître quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac.


----------

